
Ask HN: Why was my submission flagged? - ffggvv
I thought it would interest HN.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12373496
======
krapp
Probably because your "submission" was a single sentence tweet, with nothing
of any intellectual interest to discuss.

If Twitter hasn't been auto-banned already, I think it should be. Tweets don't
provide meaningful context or insight unless they're linking to something
else.

------
smb06
Here are the HN guidelines for submissions:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
Mz
This question should not be posted to HN. You should contact the moderator,
per these instructions in his profile:

Please send HN questions to hn@ycombinator.com.

